# Well, It's About Time!!



## Dutch (Apr 28, 2010)

Chef Rob has displayed some mighty fine qview and did an awesome smoker resto. So it is without any further delay that I ask you to join me in welcoming the newest member of Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  

Job well done, Chef!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 28, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!! way to go


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations Chef Rob! Well deserving.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats Chef Rob!


----------



## soafung (Apr 28, 2010)

big ups to my main man Buzz Lightyear (or Chef Rob as the case would be)!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 28, 2010)

WHHHAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!!!
Awesome job man! Have a Brewski!


SOB


----------



## chefrob (Apr 28, 2010)

very cool!!!!!!!!!
i have learned so much here and i will continue to soak it all in. a big thx to those who have helped me and i can only hope to return the favor to this board!





......and how do i get that coolio logo!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats Rob, very well deserved


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 28, 2010)

Grats ChefRob! Keep up the good que!


----------



## bassman (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on becoming an OTBS member!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  A more worthy nominee couldn't have been found.


----------



## treegje (Apr 28, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!! way to go,and well deserved


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats to you----Chef Rob !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome, very well deserved! 

... and he's a Steelers fan, to boot!


----------



## cruizer (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats my friend! Your recipes are great!


----------



## meateater (Apr 28, 2010)

ChefRob congrats on the OTBS. Well deserved.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 28, 2010)

congrats to you chef


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations Sir Chef.  It is well deserved.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats Rob, nice to have you aboard.


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you have helped me ...


----------



## chefrob (Apr 29, 2010)

and that's what it's all about..........


----------



## walle (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Chef!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats Chef!!


----------



## jak757 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats Rob -- VERY well deserved!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats and it is well deserved.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations Rob. Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Congrats Rob you are the Man!


----------



## shooterrick (May 2, 2010)

Congrts indeed!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations Rob...


----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Chef Rob, welcome to the OTBS!  Well deserved and an inspiration to all!


----------



## bbally (May 2, 2010)

Well done Chef Rob... love your posts!


----------



## tjohnson (May 16, 2010)

Great Job Rob!

Todd


----------



## azkitch (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats, Rob. You could've bragged about it 'over there' where I usually reside. And I still have grate envy. Even if I never use my Brinkmann any more.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 22, 2010)

thx kitch and good to see ya.........gotta love "grate envy"! i browse over there but i've had little time to post here, there and somewhere else but i always push a cart....even if i ain't shoppin! i see yer uds..........ever get the citrus tree next door?

 


azkitch said:


> Congrats, Rob. You could've bragged about it 'over there' where I usually reside. And I still have grate envy. Even if I never use my Brinkmann any more.


----------



## billbo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job! Welcome to the OTBS!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats Rob!  Enjoy having you here.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 24, 2010)

thx guys.........


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 2, 2010)

Sometimes I'm a little slow. congrats and keep the Q View coming!


----------



## chefrc (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats Chefrob,,, From Chefrc


----------

